# Teich in Ober-Olm



## thomas.pajonk (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


hier mal ein paar Fotos der letzten Wochen von unserem Teichbau. Der Filter ist im Moment noch provisorisch angeschlossen. Das wir die nächsten Wochen noch fertig gemacht....


----------



## thomas.pajonk (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich in Ober-Olm*

Und noch ein paar Bilder....


----------



## thomas.pajonk (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich in Ober-Olm*

Und noch ein paar....


----------



## axel (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich in Ober-Olm*

Hallo Thomas 

Da hast Du ja einen schönen Koi Teich geschaffen 
Bei der dunklen Erde würd ich mir ringsherum ein Blütenparadies schaffen .
Aber da hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack.
Die Kois die man sieht sind aber schon ganz schön groß 
Oder verwechsele ich die mit einem anderen Fisch ?

Lg
axel


----------



## thomas.pajonk (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich in Ober-Olm*

Hi Axel,

danke 

Ja, die 6 Koi sind alle so > 30cm. Und alle habe ich von klein auf aufgezogen. Mit der erde ist auch so gedacht. Der Steile bereich wird mit viel "bunt" bepflanzt, bei dem pflachen teil kommt erst einmal graß und __ moos drauf und ein paar große Steine. Ich möchte das im stile eine japanische garten gestalten.


Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teich in Ober-Olm*

Wow.    ....schönes Ding


----------



## thomas.pajonk (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in Ober-Olm*

Und nun auch noch mal mit Beleuchtung.... ;-)


----------



## unicorn (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in Ober-Olm*

wunderschön kann ich da nur sagen!


----------



## Horst T. (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in Ober-Olm*



thomas.pajonk schrieb:


> Und nun auch noch mal mit Beleuchtung.... ;-)



Sieht richtig, sorry, Geil aus !!! Wie hast du oben am Rand das Holz befestigt ??? Erzähl doch bitte mal was zur Technik und zum Filter...


----------



## thomas.pajonk (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teich in Ober-Olm*

Hallo zusammen,


erst einmal "Danke!" für euer Lob! Ich versuche mal ein paar Fragen zu beantworten:

Technik:
Bei der Technik bin ich ziemlich "einfach" gestrickt
- 2xBiotec 10
- 2xBitron 25
- 1xProfimax 20
- 1x 4 Leitungen Sauerstoffpumpe (noname)
- 1x Standskimmer

Die Stuerung habe ich selbst gebaut und das ganze basiert auf FS20 Schaltelementen

Ansonsten gilt: Keine Chemie, Wasser kommt vom Dach oder aus der Wasserleitung


Die Frage, wie ich das holz montiert habe ist ziemlich einfach zu beantworten: Ich habe es durch die Folie verschraubt. Der Wasserspiegel ist 1cm darunter.


Ich werde noch mal ein paar Detail-Fotos zusammen stellen und hier posten.


Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------

